# Black Belt cichlid



## Cichlid75g (May 17, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone else on here had a black belt cichlid. I have a beautiful what I think is a male about 10" long but I can't figure out how to add pics on this site.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey, welcome to the forum!
I'm sure we'd all love to see some pics of your blackbelt. 8)

For posting pics, go to www.photobucket.com or a similar free hosting site.
You'll need to register (free), then create an album. You'll see some blank fields on the right side of the screen where it prompts you to upload some pics. Just hit browse and find the files on your hard drive, then click 'upload' or 'submit' (whatever it tells you to do), and then your pics will appear there. After that, click on the IMG field you see below the uploaded pics, which will automatically copy the link onto your clipboard. Go to your post here on the forum, right click and hit 'paste', and then you'll see the







appear in your post. Always a good idea to preview your post before submitting it here on the forum; just to make sure the correct pic is displayed to your liking.

Hope that makes sense. :wink: 
BV


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I've got a couple black belts 

They're great fish! Actually I like every vieja out there 8)


----------



## Cichlid75g (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Cichlid75g (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Cichlid75g (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Cichlid75g (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Cichlid75g (May 17, 2008)

Thanks a bunch for your help. I have had ti fish since it was an inch long and my wife said it was the ugliest thing ever but I told her that it would get color.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

*** always really liked Black belts, yours is quite nice, looks massive, what is his temperment like?


----------



## Cichlid75g (May 17, 2008)

thanks gage, this fish is VERY aggresive hence no tank mates. He doesn't even like the filter tubes or heater in there and has broke one of each.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

is he really that aggressive? i have aggressive fish (flowerhorns), is he pretty comparable to them? *** heard BB are pretty bad, but i have to different Vieja and they arent so i was starting to wonder, i didnt think 2 fish in the same genus could be so different, but i guess i should have thought harder, after all, Robertsoni and Midas are in the same genus to right? LOL thanx.


----------



## Cichlid75g (May 17, 2008)

Yes he is, so far I've had another BB in the dead in a week, Oscar twice as big as him dead in 2 days, pleco dead as soon as I put him in, Buttikofri(?) gone. If you are anywhere near the glass he will attack where you can actually hear his teeth hit the glass.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL, so it would be a huge gamble adding something like this to a tank of other fish huh? LOL, didnt know Vieja could be like flowerhorns lol


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Cichlid75g, how long was he alone before attemping the first tank mate? Very nice byt the way :thumb:


----------



## Cichlid75g (May 17, 2008)

I first had bought 2 of the blackbelts and a pleco and killed them immediatly they were onl about an 1 1/2" The rest were shortly after that.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice---glad you got the pics working.  
BV


----------

